# Arkansas River Flow Reduction August 18-19



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

Attention Arkansas River Boaters,

Wednesday, August 18, 2010, a recovery operation is scheduled. We are estimating flows to reach a low of 200 cfs. 

Be sure to check the flow prior to putting boats or other water craft on the river.

See linked PDF for more details...

Be Safe!

Arkansas Headwaters Recreation Area
719.539.7289


----------



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

*Arkansas River Native Flow Recovery Slower than Projected*

Attention Arkansas River Boaters,

A combined total of 110 cfs (75 cfs at Clear Creek and 35 cfs at Twin Lakes) was released at 4:30 pm on August 18th to bring the river back to native flow.

Please review the Water Flow Website to determine the location and approximate travel time of the reduced flow window.

See linked PDF for more details...

Be Safe!
Arkansas Headwaters Recreation Area
719.539.7289


----------

